# Dúvidas sobre Gentoo:

## Xinitrc

Dúvidas sobre Gentoo:

1)Qual stage3 tenho que pegar para o meu computador 64 bits?

2)Em GRUB_PLATFORMS tenho que colocar x86_64-pc para o meu computador 64bits mesmo o GRUB_PLATFORMS pedindo i386-pc?

----------

## nubiocicarini

Olá!

Sobre a questão 1:

Você deve escolher um Stage 3 amd64 (arquitetura 64 bits). Existem diversos stages para esta arquitetura, mas eu recomendo quem está fazendo a primeira instalação usar o stage3-amd64 (openrc e multilib) o link de hoje desse stage é: https://bouncer.gentoo.org/fetch/root/all/releases/amd64/autobuilds/20200913T214503Z/stage3-amd64-20200913T214503Z.tar.xz. Não escolha o stage 3 nomultilib, porque não será possível usar programas ou bbts 32 bits. Além disso, você deve definir o perfil do sistema adequado ao stage escolhido para não perder tempo na compilação. Por exemplo, se você usar o stage que eu indiquei e depois escolher o perfil do sistema para systemd ou nomultilib, sua compilação vai demorar bem mais.

Sobre a questão 2:

Para firmware UEFI, a flag correta de compilação do grub é GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64". A maior parte dos computadores a partir do 2010 tem UEFI. Lebrando que se esse for o seu caso, o rótulo do disco deve ser GPT e a partição do /boot deve ser formatada em fat32 para evitar problemas com o firmware limitados.

Dica para a primeira compilação do sistema mundial (@world):

A primeira compitalação mundial do sistema (@world) costuma pedir para alterar algum arquivo de configuração, por exemplo para aceitar licenças proprietárias. Existe uma ferramenta que facilita a alteração desses arquivos. O nome dela é dispatch-conf. Então se sua primeira compilação parar requisitando mudança em algum arquivo de configuração, aceite a alteração sugerida pelo portage (y) e em seguida use o dispatch-conf para aplicar a alteração (comando use "u").

Use o Handbook para evitar erros: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/pt-br

----------

